# Henry lever action 22 problem



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a lever action that has been used for years as a farm gun. It was kept in a UTV or pickup and not properly cared for.

Now it will not eject rounds.

Anyone know a gunsmith or shop you recommend?

Thanks

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I’ve never used him but I think there is a gunsmith at the south end of Galliver Cut Off which would be fairly close to you. Don’t know the name but I’ve seen the sign as soon as you turn off of 90 and cross the tracks.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah, I see his sign when I pass by. Never heard anything about him though.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Col Mac in Orange Beach fixed my old 20 ga shotgun good as new. He had to fabricate a firing pin for it. Good guy, on Canal Road near J&M Tackle.


----------



## courantpublisher (Jan 13, 2009)

*Extractor*

Sounds like a simple fix too. Probably the extractor has broken or the spring has weakened. Most gunsmiths will be able to replace the weak or broken part.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

fla_scout said:


> I’ve never used him but I think there is a gunsmith at the south end of Galliver Cut Off which would be fairly close to you. Don’t know the name but I’ve seen the sign as soon as you turn off of 90 and cross the tracks.


I dropped it off there today. Seems like a pretty nice guy.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Back in action bad spring and a deep clean $50.00.

Pretty dang happy.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigdaddy65 (Aug 8, 2016)

*22*



courantpublisher said:


> Sounds like a simple fix too. Probably the extractor has broken or the spring has weakened. Most gunsmiths will be able to replace the weak or broken part.


go online to Numrich gun parts


----------

